# Is cleaning after each range session too often?



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have been cleaning my XD 9 after each range session (just a simple field strip and clean), but I wonder if this is too often? I usually shoot 50 to 100 rounds per session, but occasionally more. Also, is it okay to put a drop of oil in each slide rail for lubrication, or do I need to use some kind of grease?

The cleaner I use is Hoppe's Elite in the spray bottle. I like it because it doesn't have a strong smell like Hoppe's #9. I spray some on the patch and run it through the barrel, then follow with a bronze brush, and then dry patches until they come out clean. I use Q-tips on other areas. I lightly oil the gun with some light oil on a rag (Hoppe's Elite oil), and a drop in each of the slide rails. Opinions?

BTW this is my first handgun other than the .22 I had when I was a kid. I like it a lot so far, and am having fun learning how to shoot accurately. I doubled up on hearing protection, which helped with the flinching.


----------



## joebeasley (Jul 1, 2012)

I do the same after each trip to the range. Can't hurt.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

That's a good description of the generic process (brand labels optional), and is what I do, approximately.

BTW Hoppes #9 is a commonly used 'manly scent' among new-to-the-hinterlands folk.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea I clean after every range visit.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I do pretty much the same thing. I've been using the Hoppe's elite too.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

FWIW, the NRA Basic Pistol training suggests cleaning after every range trip/use, so you can't be too far off the mark.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

The correct answer is "No."


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I used to clean um after each range visit. That's when I was getting paid to do it. 

Not too many years ago, I had a Beretta factory rep tell me that it's not necessary to clean after each trip to the range. He went on to say that every time you strip a gun down, it adds wear. 

I didn't believe that myself, but he was adamant about it and I didn't feel like arguing with him at the time. 

As I get older and shoot less often, I don't worry about it all that much any more.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

There are some guns that are more sensitive to being shot when they are less than clean. There are some guns that will run until you fill them with concrete. I have had days at the range where I have shot hundreds and hundreds of rounds through my Mark II Target and not had an issue. I just always like to start out with a clean gun. It is always better to do maintenance on the work bench verses the shooting bench.:smt023

GW


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I shoot about 1000 rounds a month, shooting almost every weekend. I field strip, clean and re-lube my gun once a month. This seems to be pretty typical among action pistol shooters. For Glock guys, they clean it even less.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

After every 100-round range visit, I do a field-strip and clean of the barrel and slide. After 10 visits (1,000 rounds), I do a complete, detailed cleaning. My usual procedure is a good blasting with aerosol non-chlorinated brake parts cleaner followed by a light lube with Rem Oil and a dab of Tetra gun grease on the rails.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I have noticed a kind of parity. If I enjoy shooting a gun I also enjoy cleaning it. The last time I brought the Rhino to the range, I fired it mostly DA. That is one stiff DA (in comparison the Smith Model 10 is delicate). It's been 2 weeks now, and I haven't cleaned it yet. Need to leave myself a note.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I clean them after every time I use them. Sometimes I'll clean them after they have been carried and not fired to remove lint, dust, dirt etc. By the way the XD 9 is a great pistol from a great company. Just follow the field strip and cleaning instructions in the owners manual and you will be okay.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I honestly can't see how stripping and cleaning a gun could do anywhere near the wear as shooting it. Besides, a clean gun is a happy gun


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

hillman said:


> I have noticed a kind of parity. If I enjoy shooting a gun I also enjoy cleaning it.


Me too.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

How in the world could you imagine that it's possible for your gun to be too clean?


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Not only after the range, my EDC gets a quick cleaning once a week whether I shoot it or not. You'd be surprised how the dust and gunk build up, especially if you pocket carry or IWB.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

EDC gun gets cleaned the most because, just like Donn said, it gets mucho dust, shirt lint, etc.

Rim fire guns get cleaned the most, usually after every range trip b/c the ammo is just do damn dirty.

Everything else, not so much. I usually don't shoot a gun more than 50-100 rounds, depending on the gun. I also use Froglube on most of my guns, esp my ARs. I don't see any reason, other than just the fun of fondling them, to clean them. THere's nothing that's corrosive. If I had fired 500+ rounds then probably so. 

I've put more scratches and buggered up more screws cleaning them than I do in the field. So I just wipe them down to get the hand oil/salts off them and store them properly. Lot's less drama.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I clean my firearms after every range session, but that's just me. I like to clean my guns.


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks, everybody for the input!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Somehow I was trained by 3 drill sergeants to clean my weapon each and every time when I came back from shooting. It's in my genes.

A German Master Sergeant told us all the time that a clean gun makes clean holes and therefore no one get sued for contaminating a bullet hole with dirt.


----------



## bushrat (Jun 25, 2013)

An easy answer is, "depends on the weapon." My Ak's and Glocks are cleaned thoroughly about once every month whether they need it or not, but I wipe the exterior metal parts every use. My revolvers are given a basic cleaning as you mentioned after every range use. My semiautomatic hunting rifles are cleaned thoroughly after any range time, and my bolt action hunting rifles are wiped down after range time, and cleaned thoroughly about every 4 range sessions.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

that is the way to do it, the nearest time after shooting the best, I clean, check, lube my carry guns even if not shot every other week or so.


----------

